# Gypsi Nirvana



## maineharvest (Oct 17, 2009)

I just ordered a ten pack of Chimeras Mental Floss today!!  Im so excited!  I love seed shopping.  I usually order from the Gypsi and have had nothing but great success.  They usually get delivered in less than a week after I get the confirmation.  Believe it or not Gypsi has lowered a lot of his prices.  I took one look at Attitudes prices and went right back to Gypsis website.  I usually order strains from Nirvana but I havent bought myself anything for a while and I feel like spoiling myself with some good genetics.  The Mental Floss is a cross with some DJ Short Blueberry.  Ill keep you all posted.


----------



## leafminer (Oct 17, 2009)

Moving to Montana soon . . . gonna be a Mental Floss tycoon . . . yippee i up i yay . . .


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Oct 18, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Moving to Montana soon . . . gonna be a Mental Floss tycoon . . . yippee i up i yay . . .


 
LOL - Zappa's the dude, man. Claimed he never smoked weed, but who could ever believe that, after being thoroughly exposed to his far-out artistic expression(s)? It's hard for me to ever imagine him without a :bong1: always within arm's reach. - RT


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 18, 2009)

Haha.  I was wondering what the hell leafminer was talking about.  Zappa is a little before my time.


----------



## kaneboy (Oct 19, 2009)

for sure gypsy is the one for the better one off strains just hafta be onto it for the best releases cause they all gone in a few hours


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 19, 2009)

I just checked my email and they have updated my status to "in the packaging department".  Hopefully it will be in the mail by tomorrow.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 19, 2009)

some one should try out the cannacopia seeds deep chunk hybrids


----------



## the chef (Oct 19, 2009)

ok eastla if you buy em i'll grow em


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 19, 2009)

Ive heard that Canacopia are great breeders but I dont know anybody that have grown their gear.  Whats the genetic makeup of the Deep Chunk.  Ive been eyeballing their C99 cross.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 19, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> ok eastla if you buy em i'll grow em


 

lol!

......................................................................



deep chunk = afghani inbred line


----------



## kaneboy (Oct 20, 2009)

i just picked up my cannacopia c99xdeepchunk and bc roadkillx deepchunk also female seeds northern lights and got moscra negro c99bx1 sent in full today so thumbs up to the gypsy


----------



## umbra (Oct 20, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Ive heard that Canacopia are great breeders but I dont know anybody that have grown their gear.  Whats the genetic makeup of the Deep Chunk.  Ive been eyeballing their C99 cross.



deep chunk is a landrance indica from hindu kush mts. Their BubbaChunk is very good. I have not grown it, but I have smoked it.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 20, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> deep chunk is a landrance indica from hindu kush mts. Their BubbaChunk is very good. I have not grown it, but I have smoked it.


 
afghani..

i checked out the site seen those bc's was about to order but i left came back and they were gone does any one know when they restock strains or if they do


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Oct 20, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Ive heard that Canacopia are great breeders but I dont know anybody that have grown their gear. Whats the genetic makeup of the Deep Chunk. Ive been eyeballing their C99 cross.


 
Check out their 'Chocolate Chunk', which is a cross between Dutch Flowers' _Chocolate Trip_ and _Deep Chunk_. Dutch Flowers is a breeder (from the Dam) who made several limited releases of his/their work a few years back, which created a massive stir among many auction players. Some of his work went for $1500.00+ for 10 beans. 

Chocolate Trip is a quick finishing Chocolate Thai landrace based hybrid, reputed by many DF devotees as his/their finest work. See _Chocolate Chunk _@ => hXXp://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/Cannacopia/ChocolateChunk.htm - RT


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Oct 20, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Haha. I was wondering what the hell leafminer was talking about. Zappa is a little before my time.


 
Check out this Zappa clip of his Moving to Montana jam. Get a load of his axe grinding beginning about 2 minutes into it. hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ialhaxhr7iA

I had many of his albums, once upon a time. One was entitled 'Burnt Weeney Sandwich.' LOL The other one was entitled 'Weasel Ripped My Flesh.' They were a couple of the earlier ones, when he was still with the Mothers of Invention.

After you watch the Montana clip, tell me honestly if Zappa strikes you as a dude that never burnt a few in his time. His music is a total give-away. Surely he was acquainted with Sid too. I'd place a heavy wager on that one. - RT


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Oct 20, 2009)

Rolling Thunder said:
			
		

> Check out this Zappa clip of his Moving to Montana jam. Get a load of his axe grinding beginning about 2 minutes into it. hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ialhaxhr7iA


 

Here's a later more refined rendition of the Montanan cut, that I like a whole lot better. Too bad the video quality is extremely poor. Oh, well, you'll get a good idea what the concert was like. It looks like the one I attended back in the 70's. Rock on Frankie! 

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAcZnMh2QTU&feature=related

Edited in the following Zappa links. Check them out too! 
hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8e3I0iagWXU&feature=related
hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDYzuwG-gOE


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 22, 2009)

At 7am this morning my order was sent out.  That took five days to be sent out.  I bet it will be here within another 5 days.  Im so excited.  I just found out Im moving and I am going to get a huge upgrade in the growing area.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 23, 2009)

I ordered Cannacopia's Government Mule--a cross between deep chunk and G13.  They did not germ well (1 out of 4).  I don't think it was anything I did, because I had 8 for 8 C99 germ at the same time under the same conditions.   I will probably germ a couple more, hoping for a girl.  This cross sounded good, so I just ordered some when I did a Joey order.

Leaf miner, Montana has some  beautiful country--whereabouts in Montana--it is a great big state.


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 23, 2009)

Let us know if you have any better germ rates with the next batch.  I have heard nothing but good things about Canacopia.


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 27, 2009)

I got my order today!!!!  Nine days from the order date.   I am very pleased.  

It also came with ten free seeds of Sam The Skunkmans Original Haze x Skunk 1.  

Does anybody have any experience with any of Sams strains?  I think he had 

something to do with the Haze genetics back in the day.  I cant wait to get 

this Mental Floss growing and maybe I will grow the Haze if I get another 

light.


----------



## leafminer (Oct 27, 2009)

I can see I am going to have to tell you a story . . . 

I went to a big rock concert in the UK, Zappa and the Mothers of Invention were maybe the lead band, I can't recall, I think the Allman Bros and Doobie Bros were on the bill too. Memory is shot. Actually it is surprising I can remember anything really . . . when you consider:

I hired a Hertz car to drive me and my mates to Knebworth Park. It's huge, the park. Once there I dropped two microdots and started to construct a huge joint with a load of Moroccan hash I had bought in Delft. Three packs of Rizlas went into it (this thing was a foot long and about half an inch thick).
After the acid came on I lit up the J and wandered around toking on it and offering it at random to people. Because of the acid I didn't get stoned, instead the trip got heavier and more colourful.
I remember I offered the J to a guy selling T-shirts. Later I came back and he was completely off his head and was giving them away. Then I shared it for a while with a Canadian guy who told me he'd been to the concert where Zappa made a small turd on the stage and then ate some of it, with the words "nobody out-grosses Frank Zappa".
Later I lost the car keys and had to report this to the police van, which bearing in mind my condition was quite some ordeal. And we all had to get the bus home. And next day I had to travel back to the park and retrieve the car from the middle of fields covered in what remains after a rock concert is over.


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 27, 2009)

Sounds like a great time to me.


----------



## mistisrising (Oct 28, 2009)

I love frank. If he was alive, and I was gay, it'd be on.


----------

